# Relaxin & Fibrom. in females



## Guest (Apr 14, 2000)

A Pharmacist in my church has been working with a doctor here in using the hormone relaxin, refined from animal sources to treat feibrm. in females. The theory goes that the body produces this hormone in pregnancy and birth to loosen everything up for the expansion and stretching that has to happen in the skeletal frame. Following the birth, the hormone level falls back. But in some people it falls back to an abnormally low level. So the reverse happens. Everything tightens up, joints stiffen, become dry, etc. Relaxin, taken orally, sets the balance right again and the fibro symptoms subside. May be worth looking at.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Very interesting diver. May be worth lookingat, but when will we be aware of the safety?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2000)

This is very interesting to me. All my problems with fibro started after the birth of my second child.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2000)

Interesting.... except I have never had any children.Hi Moldie, I figured it was about time I signed up over here!


----------

